

Vowpal Wabbit: fast, scalable, useful learning algorithm - marshallp
http://hunch.net/~vw/

======
marketer
This is the github page:

<http://github.com/JohnLangford/vowpal_wabbit>

------
jwr
Is there a mailing list for the project somewhere? I asked a question in the
blog comments (about the possibility of learning a matrix of values using a
custom loss function, instead of a single-valued output), but I don't think
these are read.

